# rpm bounce when I let off gas and car jerks while shifting



## amirmousavi (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello all,

I got a nissan altima 2004 , 2.5S. When I let off gas the rpm drops quickly 
as you can see on the video file below, and bounce a lot. Also the car jerks 
on acceleration and deceleration mainly from 1 to 2 or 2 to 1. It looks the 
transmission has delayed shifting also...
I have no idea what is going on, I have searched the net but I could not yet 
figured it out...
Nissan would charge 100$ just to diagnose the problem...
Appreciate it if you can help me...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03Sl9RpDM78


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I would say the first thing you would want to do is get an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if there are any fault codes set. If you don't have the tool, most auto parts stores can do the scan free of charge. Post the actual code on the forum. Probably a good thing to do next is replace the spark plugs if you haven't done so; use NGK OEM PLFR5A-11 spark plugs; don't use any other aftermarket brands as they don't work well with nissan engines. Also make sure the air filter is clean.


----------

